# Confused



## stellarmomof3 (May 13, 2010)

On Sunday was not able to find a heartbeat or feel much movement so midwife wanted me to go to L&D. I was 30 weeks on Saturday with my 4th child. When I went in they did not find a heartbeat on the ultrasound or doppler. What was crazy was that the baby passed at 15.5 weeks. Midwives felt movement and heard heartbeat just a week and half ago(they use a fetoscope). I even thought I felt movement as well as my husband. They induced me on Sunday but I did not deliver till Monday. They think why she did not make it was because her cord was very very long and it was wrapped around her stomach and legs as well as coiled a lot around her stomach. Also the cord was very thin in a some parts so her life support was not working. She was flat on one side so that is why they are saying she has been gone a long time. I am not sure why I did not have a miscarriage when her heart stopped. Not sure if it would have been easier since I was expecting a 30 week baby and not a 15 week baby. I really think loosing any time is hard. I am just so confused. :crying:


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

My heart goes out to you. I am very sorry for your loss. I will keep you in my prayer. :Hug


----------



## mumto1 (Feb 17, 2016)

*that's terrible*

Sorry you lost your baby. Maybe she was growing very slowly and was undersized.


----------



## Dude111 (May 10, 2015)

Ahhhhhhh I am so sorry...........

My aunt lost a baby many years ago and I remember her saying it took her along time to get over it.........

I am so sorry honey,I will say a prayer for you


----------



## Anna Knudsen (Jul 18, 2017)

I'm so sorry for you... every loss is a hard challenge, I know it from my personal experience, I've lost my baby and that's drove me crazy, i couldn't accept that fact, i didn't want to speak with other people, I had no desire to live. In addition we tried de ivf and that had no result as well. I've got bfn again.. awful feeling so I do understand you
I will pray for you and your positive result 
xxx and big hugs to you


----------



## RichardSWaite (Aug 1, 2017)

May god give you the strength to handle this emotional trauma!:Hug


----------



## Anna-WWW (Oct 4, 2017)

So sorry for your loss. I know how hard it is. I lost my baby during the delivery. I don't know why it happened to me. We dreamed to have a lot of kids and we lost this chance. I'm still thinking of my loss. Unfortunately, we are unable to conceive again. May be it is a psychological problem. I'm not sure, you know. But we keep looking for the solution. We still want to become parents so much. We will do everything possible to make our dream come true. I wish you to stay strong, dear. Everything's possible! Just believe in positive result..


----------



## AlyssaTallent (Jan 15, 2018)

Oh God, that is horibble. Be patient


----------



## unuselyriver (Aug 13, 2012)

I am so so sorry for your loss it is so hard to think one thing and find another thing has happen.


----------

